# Let's all help out!!



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

I think it is safe to say we have all been affected by the tragedy out on the GSL last weekend. Although I did not know these men, it is painful anytime something like this happens to a fellow water fowler.

In an effort to help out the families, Camp Chef is organizing a breakfast fundraiser on Friday 11/23 at Farmington Bay. ALL proceeds from this breakfast will go directly to family of Logan Hardman:

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
November 19, 2012

Breakfast in the marsh fundraiser for Logan Hardman's family.

Logan Hardman and Chad Tohinaka recently passed away doing what they loved, duck hunting together. On Friday November 23rd Camp Chef in conjuction with other partners will be holding a breakfast fundraiser on the marsh to rally the community to help a young family in need. Breakfast will be served from 6 AM to 10 AM at the North entrance to Goose Egg Island of the Farmington Bay Waterfowl Management Area. Donations will be accepted at the event and all proceeds will be deposited in the Zions Bank account established in Logan Hardman's name to assist his wife and children.

This is a chance for anyone looking for a warm breakfast on Friday to put their money towards a good cause.

For further information or to help out please contact:

Matt Anderson
[email protected]

or

Steve McGrath 
[email protected]

Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

We'll be there! We'll miss the morning hunt and get some food and help out a good cause. I really hope to see a lot of people there.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I wish I could be there. but I will be up north that day. great job camp chief and every one else.


----------



## nk1nk (Nov 15, 2011)

We will be hunting Farmington that day, we probably wont eat but you bet we will donate. My 13 year old was in tears when he heard the news and the first thing he asked was how we could help out. Thanks for posting.

Nick


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Would you mind if I posted this on a few Facebook pages?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Man, I wish I wasn't working that day. I would love to be there. Good on ya Camp Chef!


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

I will be there!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2012)

wood be good if thier was a donation box out thier with lock on it too but somebodie would have to check it daily but it could generate moore over time that way too;this is sad story and god bless they familys;


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> Would you mind if I posted this on a few Facebook pages?


Go for it man.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> Would you mind if I posted this on a few Facebook pages?


DO IT!!! Thanks!!


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

I'll post it and put a link to this thread on my kennel facebook page.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

is there going to be some kind of auction? I could come up with something to auction off if there is going to be an auction or we could do an online auction on here? Maybe 1 month of retriever training or some training sessions to be auctioned off or something like that?


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Sprig Kennels said:


> is there going to be some kind of auction? I could come up with something to auction off if there is going to be an auction or we could do an online auction on here? Maybe 1 month of retriever training or some training sessions to be auctioned off or something like that?


There have been so many people that have contacted us in the last few hours about donations that we are going to be doing something. We are still in the process of finding the best way to raise the most money for this family, so please stay tuned. 

If you do have a donation please contact me at (801) 244-4582 [email protected] or Matt Anderson at [email protected] (800) 783-8347 x 190

Thanks again to everyone!!!


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Here is an update on this event. We will have 200 pre-made burritos ready to go first thing in the morning. If you don't want to be late to your spot, stop by make a donation and grab a couple nice warm burritos. All the food is being donated so all proceeds will go to Logan's family

There have been serveral people and companies that want to donate items so we are going to have a drawing for these items. We have a shotgun, Camp chef gear, Cabelas clothing and waders. There are also some hunts that are being donated. 

Tony Smith of Lake Bonneville Layout Boats will have several of his boats setup and if you make a donation, you can try hunting from them. If you have never hunted from a layout boat, you really need to try this out!! 

We are still accepting donation and volunteers. Please contact one of us. Thanks.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

So if the breakfast burritos were not enough to get you up that early we have some new additions!

Einstein's Bagels has donated bagels and Coffee,
Krispy Kreme has donated donuts,
and Rhodes has donated Cinnamon and Orange rolls to be baked fresh onsite!!!

We have more prizes rolling in by the minute so make sure you are there with an empty truck in case you win and an empty wallet by then end of the event because you helped a family in need.

Thanks for everyone who has stepped up to donate goods as well as their time so far.

We will be set up in the first big parking lot on the dike as you turn west from the main entrance.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Here is a list of items that are going to be given away on Friday:
Lake Bonneville Layout boat hunt
Air boat hunt
Half day hunt at north point donated by Scott Sabey
Sprig Kennels, dog training
Cabela's gear
Shotgun donated by DU
FA duck decoys
A wood pintail decoy
Camo back pack
Camo cooler
Browning knife
Pocket knives
DU Playing cards
Camp Chef gear
Kevin Booth, boat pods or equivalent welding work
$100 Custom boat work by Chuck Harsin
Custom boat work by Web Foot Custom fabrication
Duck Mount by Darin Gardner


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Here is another way to help out:

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=46251


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

I am going to make a granite plaque that says Welcome To Our Blind to donate. How do I get it to you guys? I am going to come out for breakfast but probably not until 8 or so. I'll post a pic up here when it's done and maybe somebody will see it and want it for a good price.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

[attachment=0:1wz5tndb]blind.JPG[/attachment:1wz5tndb]

Please bid high and lets raise some money!


----------



## mallardgoose (Oct 11, 2010)

Count me in. I hope many can attend or donate. Thanks


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

izzydog said:


> I am going to make a granite plaque that says Welcome To Our Blind to donate. How do I get it to you guys? I am going to come out for breakfast but probably not until 8 or so. I'll post a pic up here when it's done and maybe somebody will see it and want it for a good price.


 This is great!! Just bring it out when you come at 8:00. We will be holding the drawing at 10:00.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Here is a list of the items that will be given away:

Lake Bonneville Layout boat hunt
Air boat hunt - Troy Thompson
Half day hunt at north point donated by Scott Sabey
Sprig Kennels, dog training
Cabela's gear
Shotgun donated by Fowl Minded
FA duck decoys
A wood pintail decoy
Camo back pack
Camo cooler
Browning knife
Pocket knives
DU Playing cards
Camp Chef gear
Kevin Booth, boat pods or equivalent welding work
$100 Custom boat work by Chuck Harsin
Custom boat work by Web Foot Custom fabrication
Duck Mount by Darin Gardner 
$100 bucks off a High Performance Exhaust cat back install on a pickup truck – Kevin Noorda
2 – Remmington 887 shotguns - Keith
Layout blind - Cabelas
Airboat hunt by Matt Savey
4 man goose hunt by Craig Mumford
utah sea duck/diver hunt – Glade Harris
Granite Plaque

This list continues to grow and I am sure that more items will be brought over tomorrow!!! HUGE Thanks to everyone!!!!


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Just added to the drawing, a pair of roundtrip tickets anywhere JetBlue flies!!!!


----------



## nk1nk (Nov 15, 2011)

Jeff,

How is the drawing going to work? Are you selling tickets? I ask because I have several friends and family members who can't make it but would like to help out and be part of the drawing.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

For every $10 donation they will recieve a ticket for the drawing. You do not need to be present to win.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

Jeff B. PM sent


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Can anyone give directions to this event from Utah County. Never been up there.


----------



## MattA (Nov 30, 2011)

Several of you have asked for directions. You'll get off at the Lagoon exit, go down until you can turn around, and then loop back around and over the freeway to 925 So (Glover's Lane), and then left onto 1325 W into Farmington Bay. We will be just past the main gate as you go in.

Here is further information:

I-15 North to exit 322 for UT227 (Lagoon Drive) toward Farmington
Keep right at fork, follow signs for UT225
Turn right onto S 200 /I-15 Frontage Rd
Turn Right onto 925 So. Glover's Lane
Turn Left onto 1325 West.

____________________________________________________________________

Here is a URL Mapquest link of the Lagoon exit

http://mapq.st/Q8fGyg

____________________________________________________________________

Take exit 322 for UT-227/?Lagoon Dr toward Farmington. You enter the Farmington Bay Wildlife management area on 1325 West on Glover Lane in Centerville. There is a sign posted on the road to enter on.


----------

